# Cold Smoked (Black Cherry) Pork Loins



## briankinlaw (Dec 13, 2014)

Today I removed the loins after cold smoking it a week.  I dry cured it for about 8 days, put it a cold water bath for 5 hours the added my coating.  I use a little brown sugar syrup(I just boil it) a thin coat make it sticky to hold  my black and red pepper.   Everyone was pleased and began eating it before I could package the stuff.   I just gave up and Had a cold beer.













DSC_0189.JPG



__ briankinlaw
__ Dec 13, 2014






The pictures look a little yellow, it's purely the lighting. 













DSC_0190.JPG



__ briankinlaw
__ Dec 13, 2014






The inside was nice a red and uniform in color and texture.  There is a slight yellow ring, but this is not from the smoke.  Someone gave me a flavored curing salt(which I don't really like) but I tried it anyway.  I don't really like commercial spices or additive.  I could not tell what flavor it was.... but I don't think I use it again.


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks good there mate, welcome to the mad house


----------



## wade (Dec 13, 2014)

The loins look really good Brian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







BrianKinlaw said:


> Today I removed the loins after cold smoking it a week.  I dry cured it for about 8 days, put it a cold water bath for 5 hours the added my coating.  I use a little brown sugar syrup(I just boil it) a thin coat make it sticky to hold  my black and red pepper.   Everyone was pleased and began eating it before I could package the stuff.   I just gave up and Had a cold beer.
> 
> The inside was nice a red and uniform in color and texture.  There is a slight yellow ring, but this is not from the smoke.  Someone gave me a flavored curing salt(which I don't really like) but I tried it anyway.  I don't really like commercial spices or additive.  I could not tell what flavor it was.... but I don't think I use it again.


A quick question... Why did you soak them after curing? Were they too salty? By soaking you will actually be removing some of the cure that you have just spent the previous 8 days trying to get in.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words.... I hope to learn about smoking and curing meats as done in the UK... My grandparents were farmers and come from Scotland.  I learned much of what I know for grandpa...


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 13, 2014)

For me it is not too salty, but I have a big family and they always want to eat it right away.... say I'm a little crazy, but I'm always concerned about to much salt intake in in our diets.  I am not curing meats for long term storage anyway... LOL thats just impossible to my family!  With that said; I do cure hams with the intention of keeping them for months hanging in my cellar.  These I do not soak... or my bacon.. just the pork loins because they eat them like  crazy starved people... and you know what else? Germans rarely cook any cured meats... In the states this is considered "Raw"...  When I make bacon.. My family eats it right out of the smoker.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello Brian.  Good looking pork loin.  I ordered some meats from Germany.  I really like Bierwurst.  Many of the meats flavours are more intense than in the States.  The Cervelat is much more intense but the Braunschweiger I ordered was much milder.  It's funny how things get changed from their country of origin.  Polish sausage is nothing like what we get in the States and over here I see "American style" stuff that is pretty much unrecognisable to me.  After ordering from Germany I found a deli in Wales that does most of that stuff.  After almost 14 years of living without sausage I was getting desperate so I was searching for a sausage I liked.  I didn't find anything so I decided I'd have to make my own.  That search then finally led me here.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 14, 2014)

I love the sausage (wurst) here.. I would love it even better making my own.  I did make some a few times(pepper wurst and Mett wurst) but had some help.  Anyway,  I just bought a stuffer and thinking of trying on my own again.  What I miss is bologna and American Polish sausage.  The stuff here just does not taste the same... Nothing like a fried bologna sandwich!   Keep on smoking... somebody gotta do it and it might as well be us!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2014)

YEP!  Isn't it funny.  I never really ate much balogna when back in the States.  Every now and then a fried balogna sandwich but now I REALLY wish I could have one.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

